# Qatar PCC



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi friends,

I am presently working in Bahrain & have applied for PR Subclass 175 Skilled independent (Paper Based application) and my case officer requested to submit the PCC and medicals...last November 2011 for self & spouse. I submitted all PCC's for self & spouse except for Qatar due to reasons beyond my control for which I submitted statutory penal declaration & evidence that I have attempted to get Qatar PCC.

During May 2012, the case officer requested me to submit my new/extended passport & Medicals for my family and he mentioned the following 

_"Thank you for the penal statutory declaration and evidence that Applicant has attempted without success to obtain a Qatar police clearance........once I receive this information (passport & Medicals) I can continue to apply for a waiver of Applicants's Qatar police clearance"_

I completed submitting the medicals & new passport details by end of May 2012. 

I want to know what usually happens after this. Is the Case Officer not authorised to waive my Qatar PCC or he has to again contact other agency there to get a waiver. 

Usually how much time does it take for the Case Officer to give decision for the same........and what may be his next action......

I feel as if time has stopped and my each sec is as if a day...

Kindly advice.....


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would also appreciate if anyone of you could tell me the exact procedure of applying for Qatar PCC when ur expatriate...I left Qatar 5 years back.....I ahd sentall the documents to qatar with my friend but they are not issuing PCC.....is there any other method...like sending the docs by Courier and getting receipt from the Qatar CEID for the same and verying application online....

Please help.........


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, 

Any expat who has got PCC FROM QATAR after leaving Qatar for about 2 - 3 years ago.....

Even though I have applied for waiver of Qatar PCC, I wanna try again to get it ....

N please don't refer me to Qatar MOI. Website I have tried all details n failed......

Cool


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Did u check DIAC PCC guidelines, see this *link*


QATAR

Relevant documents:

‘Police Clearance Certificate’ (for residents)
‘Certificate of Good Conduct’ (for non-residents).

*Residents*

Apply to:

Ministry of Interior
Director of Criminal Evidence and Information Department
P.O. Box 23004
Doha, State of Qatar
Telephone: 974-450-8666
Location: Waab area
Website: www.moi.gov.qa

*Non-residents*

Apply in person to any Qatari Embassy.

Application to include: four passport size photos, copy of your current passport, copy of last held resident visa and a copy of a police clearance certificate from your country of citizenship.
Processing time is at least 12 weeks.

The certificate is valid for six months from date of issue.

Fee: payable.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Dear thewall,

I know the procedure as mentioned by you & the website. But the Qatar embassy in bahrain has informed me that they have stopped issuing PCC's since 2~3 years.

Also, I have tried sending my documents to QATAR office n they refused to take asking me to get Indian PCC issued by Indian Embassy at Qatar. Even the Indian embassy refused to issue PCC as I am no longer resident n had left Qatar during April 2007. 

I was really fed up by this and wasted almost 4 months in trying to get QATAR PCC n so I sent penal declaration to my case officer requesting to waive off Qatar Pcc requirement. 

But still am interested to get Qatar PCC as my case officer is taking long time to take decision regarding waiving of Qatar PCC REQUIREMENT.

If any one knows any agent who can get PCC on behalf of the applicant in Qatar, I am interested to know about them.

Cool

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## surileo (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you manage to get the PCC waiver from the case officer , i am also in the same position like you are unable to get the PCC from dubai as i was on a visit visa for more than a year.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi coolmohsin4u

any update from your side ?

I am on the same boat as case officer have asked for Qatar PCC, where I have lived only on visit visa less than 10 months during the last 10 years and more than 12 months in the entire life.

I have traveled in and out to Qatar only on visit visa.

Now I am in Qatar and my father is my sponsor.

Indian embassy denied PCC as they need to show job offer or need to be the resident.

So I am thinking to take Indian PCC from back home and will get attested by Ministry of External Affairs and Qatar Embassy at Delhi and will sent to father to get a good conduct certificate.

Hi Surileo, I need your advise as well please

thanks
Lifeisbeautiful


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Friends,

is there any body who received qatar police clearance certificate recently. would like to know the best way to apply and get it. 

Thanks in advance.

thanks
raj


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

Please can anyone update their experience with Qatar PCC? We are on the same boat. We lived there for 6 years on work visa. 

We called Qatar İstanbul consulate yesterday, they had no idea what we were talking about. They took our number and said they will call us back. Then they called this morning - friday!!! - saying that they couldnt reach anyone. Really? Even the consullor himself doesnt know (they said). And they will call us back on monday. 

Now I'm so overstressed. I know the gov offices there so very well to expect the worst. 

Thanks in advance for any reply,

Tuba


----------



## abc-Australia (Jul 17, 2016)

Any body got a PCC while they were on business visas? I have never had a residency permit, but only travelled on business visa...HAs any one succeeded in getting PCC for being a business visa holder


----------



## shygirl012405143 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello Did the CO approved your waiver?


----------



## soniairol (Dec 19, 2017)

abc-Australia said:


> Any body got a PCC while they were on business visas? I have never had a residency permit, but only travelled on business visa...HAs any one succeeded in getting PCC for being a business visa holder


Hi,

I am in a similar situation. What did you do for the pcc in Qatar during business visa. Did the CO accept your claim?


----------



## Arfath (Jan 24, 2019)

abc-Australia said:


> Any body got a PCC while they were on business visas? I have never had a residency permit, but only travelled on business visa...HAs any one succeeded in getting PCC for being a business visa holder


Hi sir,

I need qatar pcc On business visa..
As i worked for more than 2 yrs on business visa

I got inviatation and lodged docs.for aus pr 189.but unable to get qatar pcc Tried through an agent but he failed to get qatar pcc..as my case officer is asking me to submit pcc..i am secondary applicant and my wife is primary..

Please suggest me what to do and also let me know what happened in your case..
Thanking you in advance..and awaiting tour kind reply..

Rgds
Arfath


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

Arfath said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> I need qatar pcc On business visa..
> As i worked for more than 2 yrs on business visa
> ...


Hello Friend,

Did you manage to get PCC from Qatar?
Can you please educate me through the process?


----------

